# Cerakote????



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello all

I was reading on FB the other day that someone there mentioned  Cerakote coatings. I did a little research and see that it is some sort of powdercoating used on guns and weaponry.

Now I do powder coating so I am familiar with that process and the equipment used.

My question is is there anyone here that uses Cerakote and can you give us some details in its use. What is it, what is the equipment needed, can it be applied to the pen making industry and how. I am guessing it is a very durable finish if used on guns. Is is a safe product to use?? Where can you get it and is there a web site that has more info about its use???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CREID (Oct 13, 2015)

Let's see if this works.
Try
http://www.amazon.com/Cerakote-Fire...=UTF8&qid=1444717531&sr=8-1&keywords=cerakote


----------



## barkisini (Oct 13, 2015)

I saw the same post on FB and googled it. The url that came up is cerakoteguncoatings.com, which is a supplier of coatings and equipment. The company's site also has a fairly comprehensive instruction manual you can download and review.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2015)

I was hoping someone here has used this and could give us first hand knowledge about it.


----------



## KenV (Oct 13, 2015)

John --  have used Gun-Cote from Brownells for some small boat parts.   Thermo set epoxy resin that is very tough.  

Must have parts super clean.  Does not use electric to attract.   Costs lots more than powder coat.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2015)

I guess the main reason for bringing this up, is another way to finish pens???

I have briefly read some things on powdercoating for wood and never pursued it. Now this comes up in discussion and was wondering can this sysytem be used for coating wood??? being it is a heat activated product and does not need an electrical charge such as powdercoating for metal does. I am sure it must come in a clear formula. Can this be the next great thing for coating pens???

Like I have said i use powdercoating for my tubes and also for cartridge pens and bullet key rings in the past but that is different than this.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 13, 2015)

John I've been thinking about having some bolt action tubes coated then clear casting them. I've also thought about trying to have one of the Lazerlinez kits coated, I would think a solid stainless would be better to try than a plated kit. Thought about but no action yet :biggrin: If I ever go that direction I'll be happy to let you know what happens.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 13, 2015)

One of the guys at my local gunshop does this for a sideline.

About a year ago I got him to coat 3 x 30-06 pens and a 50 cal in clear for me as a trial.
It looked very promising. I sold a 30-06 and the 50 cal to a regular customer, he bought the 30-06 back about 4 weeks later because of a fault with the transmission, I noticed the finish didn't look too good, there were cloudy looking patches. I asked him if he stored the pen on the dashboard of his truck, as I thought it looked scuffed up, he said it had lived in his shirt pocket since he bought it.
I took it back to the gunshop to show them, the guy said it had been mistreated and there would be no warranty. 
I ended up replacing both pens with ones that got my usual wax treatment and refunded the difference to the customer. the 50 cal didn't look too shiny either.
The other two 30-06 pens are in a plastic bag in a drawer in my shed they still look good.
I had high hopes that this would be my answer to clear finish for my cartridge pens, but I didn't like how it turned out, so have not had any more done.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 13, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> One of the guys at my local gunshop does this for a sideline.
> 
> About a year ago I got him to coat 3 x 30-06 pens and a 50 cal in clear for me as a trial.
> It looked very promising. I sold a 30-06 and the 50 cal to a regular customer, he bought the 30-06 back about 4 weeks later because of a fault with the transmission, I noticed the finish didn't look too good, there were cloudy looking patches. I asked him if he stored the pen on the dashboard of his truck, as I thought it looked scuffed up, he said it had lived in his shirt pocket since he bought it.
> ...




Are you saying that they were done with 				*Cerakote???

*I have used powdercoating and never had an issue as you mentioned. Like to hear from others for sure.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 13, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Are you saying that they were done with                 *Cerakote???*
> 
> I have used powdercoating and never had an issue as you mentioned. Like to hear from others for sure.


 
Yes Cerakote.  The guy did tell me that the product he used was the one for brass, there is another clear that is apparently for chrome that is tougher, but he didn't have any of that at the time. I told him to give me a call if he got some and I would trial that. Have never heard back from him.


----------



## KenV (Oct 13, 2015)

John 

There is an air cured version of these coatings suitable for plastics that does not require high heat.  None of them list wood as a medium to coat.

Open to experimentation.

I am more likely to check out some of the rod building coatings before gun coatings for wood use.


----------

